# Anyone know anything about this guy?



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello all, 

I have been lurking here on and off for about 4 years now and finally decided to register and ask a question. I just bought a series two SD-DVR40 to replace my Sony SAT-60. 

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 130031956985 

Looks like a lot of good information and hacks and he has 100% feedback. Do you think it's worth buying it or can it all be done from guides over the net? 

Please let me know what you think. 

Thanks !


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

He's a crook selling stuff you can get for free. Avoid. People like him are the reason that the real hackers stop creating new hacks.


----------



## Ran94 (May 14, 2004)

Do it yourself. The people who have spent countless hours developing the programs are not being paid for it. They do it as a hobby which the majority of the people here are grateful for. The guy is just profitting from information and programs that are readily available here and other sites.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

The main reason I would consider it - is that all the information is in one place. I could spend days or even weeks searching through the internet finding what works and what doesnt.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh and I didn't even think of this...it's probably illegal if he actually gives you a killhdinitrd'd kernel. (And since he says you just download a single ISO, then I don't see how he can avoid it.) I've reported him.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

killhdinitrd'd kernel

lol - I dont even know what that is


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

RiP-HS- said:


> The main reason I would consider it - is that all the information is in one place. I could spend days or even weeks searching through the internet finding what works and what doesnt.


And then, soon, nothing will work because people who write things like killhdinitrd will stop.

And don't expect help from too many other people -- not sure about here, but on DDB if you ask for help with something like this you're told to go away.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

RiP-HS- said:


> killhdinitrd'd kernel
> 
> lol - I dont even know what that is


The thing that allows any kind of change to be made to the files on a Series 2 Tivo or DirecTivo. Without it, hacking requires a hardware modification.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what makes it illegal for him to sell it in the auction if in fact it is required for modding?


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Well since this guy is a bust, where is the best place to start? and what would be your first mod? I'm thinking upgrading the hdd is the best bet for first upgrade. And what next? What are you thoughts?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

RiP-HS- said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes it illegal for him to sell it in the auction if in fact it is required for modding?


Because the kernel is modified with code that is not GPL, and the license agreement for the code specifically states that it cannot be sold or resold.

Same reason you can't make a copy of Microsoft Office and eBay it.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah, sure, "upgarde" your system. The jerk is selling hackman. Never asked me if he could or not. Just stole it and sold it. Lou from PTVUpgrade (a reputable guy running a legitimate company) asked me and I gave permission. Big difference.

As far as I'm concerned, he's dealing in stolen goods and should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

PortlandPaw said:


> Yeah, sure, "upgarde" your system. The jerk is selling hackman. Never asked me if he could or not. Just stole it and sold it. Lou from PTVUpgrade (a reputable guy running a legitimate company) asked me and I gave permission. Big difference.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, he's dealing in stolen goods and should be dealt with accordingly.


As the author, you can report him to eBay (whereas I could not) -- you might consider doing that. (Of course, if Hackman is GPL, that might make it difficult; I don't see any sort of specific license in the Hackman archive, so you probably have at least one leg to stand on. )


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I sent the seller a nastygram via Ebay. I bet nothing happens.
This guy is almost certainly using a re-branded "zipper" So he's violating lots of copywrites.
FWIW, we got permission from Jeanesco and others before the zipper was born. The items we couldn't get permission to use, we instructed folks where to get them for themselves. I hope this guy gets nailed to the wall.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

So is Zipper basicially the same thing as what he's doing? Of course with hackman and other programs thrown in?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
and it's free
and just as easy to do


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

Take a look at these ebayers also.
All awsome and great sellers.
Big companies so you know its all there work
Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 250032345173

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 250032345178

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 250032345202

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 250032345399

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 130031956985 

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 320031911684

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 250033433049

Does anyone have any comments on this guys ebay auction - item number 320031906446


These guys are making atleast a $300 profit


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Great, I'll check it out.
Is there another alternative to PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD, or is it money well spent?
lol, this is turning out to be an expensive little project already


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe you need to give money to PTV. That company has everyones software all ready for download on there CD. Its prob against the law also but they been doing it forever.

I believe they have a really bad rep for customer service so be prepared to be riped if a problem happens.
Always read about the customers responses are. Some times if you bash them they even have the power to delete messages off these boards.

Or better yet just spend about a week or two learning how to do it all your self. What else do you have to do with all of the spare time you might have.. Watch TV lol.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rogerasdf said:


> I believe you need to give money to PTV. That company has everyones software all ready for download on there CD. Its prob against the law also but they been doing it forever.
> 
> I believe they have a really bad rep for customer service so be prepared to be riped if a problem happens.
> Always read about the customers responses are. Some times if you bash them they even have the power to delete messages off these boards.
> ...


First, InstantCake isn't a hacking tool; it's a virgin image. Second, PTV has a million disclaimers all over their site that the tools are unsupported and for the DIYer. Most of the complaints I've seen involve people wanting support, or money back because they downloaded the wrong thing, or...whatever. I'm not saying none are valid; that's just what I've observed.

Third, it's not against the law -- PTVUpgrade has a license to redistribute killhdinitrd and killhdinitrd'd kernels.


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

Selling a virgin image is totally against the law. Ask Tivo company them selves.

Do you work for PTV?


----------



## noobie937 (Sep 19, 2006)

His disk is built on the ptvupgrade cd. It's a two step approach, first it loads a 6.2 image, then hacks the kernel, expands the disk, and loads the hacks. You can get just the cd

He also modifies the boot file to read the ird number and will halt boot if it doesn't match the serial number you gave him.

Just FYI on how it works. I'd recommend reading up and giving it a go yourself personally.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tivo SANCTIONS them to do it. They are one of the only TWO legit places you can get an image. If Tivo wanted them to stop, they would shut them down.
roger you seem to be awfully defensive for some reason.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> ...
> roger you seem to be awfully defensive for some reason.


roger just joined in Sept. and all three of his posts have been in this thread.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

rogerasdf said:


> I believe they have a really bad rep for customer service so be prepared to be riped if a problem happens.


Yep, PTV ripped me. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah I noticed that.
I think Roger is an Ebayer.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Tivo SANCTIONS them to do it. They are one of the only TWO legit places you can get an image. If Tivo wanted them to stop, they would shut them down.
> .


If I wondered anything it surprises me that Directv, not TIVO, allows them to distrubite images used on Directv devices. We all know how Directv can be.


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

Not defensive. Just wondering who is getting all the money for selling illegal stuff. Shouldn't they all be inspected.
And if you are not going to read all the posts on learning how to do it your self then why should you be able to pay someone to have it done for you. This is just not right. If someone is ripping someone off then way cant we ask questions about it.
It most likely sounds like someone is from PTV is here and is defensive.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Cheer doesn't work for PTV. He's stating facts though.
PTV and Weaknees do what they do LEGALLY. Lou at PTV paid for the right to distribute the hacked kernels he distributes in his products. PTV shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breath as these ebay rip off artists. PTV is a victim of these people, not a co-conspirator.


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe - now don't quote me on this  lol Everyone is an ebayer.
But what is in question here is selling tivo images and for that fact even giving a image away. I remember that all images were pulled off the INTERNET about a year ago or so but PTV is selling them. I will post the findings / email from tivo dot com about this.

Don't get me wrong I am just amused about people trying to buy stuff that most likely they will get riped for... Take a brake... I am not trying to run down just PTV but them plus every prick selling stuff that actually sounds illegal to start off with. This is like having Windows XP and having a hack to make it Windows XP PRO


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If TiVo sanctions the sale, it is okay to sell the images, or otherwse make them available for download.

All those image FTP sites were pulled becasue TiVo's copyrighted material was being openly distributed.


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

classicsat 
Location: Ontario Canada.

I did not know TiVo went that far up North.
Hows the snow up there. I bet you people must love the global warming. lol
Know does US copyright work for a different Country. I mean is if you brake a us copyright are we allowed do snowmobile up there and kick some ass. lol


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dude what's with all the confrontation?
Tivo is in Canada anyway.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

LOL, someone here has License-Envy


----------



## rogerasdf (Sep 11, 2006)

Tough crowd. Just trying to make some funnies.
he he


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

rogerasdf said:


> Tough crowd. Just trying to make some funnies.
> he he


looked more like you were picking a fight.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't mean to stir up such a controvesary! 

I was just asking if the product was worth the price. 
If I'm getting what everyone has said, the answer is no. 

SO.... If I buy PTVnet Utility CD for select Series2 DirecTV DVR Systems (6.2) or is it InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2)? Then use Zipper, will it accomplish everything that is listed in that auction? The receiver that I bought is the SD-DVR40 and I assume it is a compatible unit for all the upgrades/mods/hacks. 

I plan to do more reading, just trying to figure out where I need to start. 

Thanks


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

RiP-HS- said:


> I plan to do more reading, just trying to figure out where I need to start.
> 
> Thanks


have a look here,
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## kewashi (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't resist to add my perspective. We all have to remember that for most of us Tivo hacking is a hobby undertaken by trailblazers who serve an important underground marketing function for the companies in question. Tivo and DirecTV both recognize that the folks on this forum who partake in hacking activities are Tivo zealots. We go to work talking about how cool Tivo is. We tell our friends and neighbors to screw other DVR solutions and get a Tivo because of all the cool things it can do. Tivo and DirecTV both know that the trailblazers create new business with non-hackers which is where the real money is. For every single Tivo hacker here there are hundreds of non-hackers who just want to buy a Tivo and sit on their couch and watch football or reruns of Xena on an unhacked Tivo. I am pretty certain that if Tivo or DirecTV wanted to shut down hacking activity they could in a heartbeat -- after all it is a Linux box so they know who has a hacked box and who doesn't when the call home occurs. As far as all the legal discussion goes, I believe each of us has to search our souls about what is within our own integrity boxes and then live with it. For me I was uncomfortable with buying a fresh image so I copied my own image from my unhacked Tivo and went from there. If you do buy an image, I doubt anybody is getting rich off of $5 downloads (or $20 for the image version) a pop. Since I'm not doing any re-selling and using these hacking tools for my own enjoyment and to polish my networking and Linux skills -- I am completely comfortable with the activity. We also shouldn't forget that Tivo is built on top of Linux, which is completely customizable so if Tivo wanted a closed OS they would have locked it down more tightly than they did -- it is pretty simple to turn Linux into a true lightweight kernel that would make hacking virtually impossible. I want to also take this opportunity to thak the hobbyist who contribute countless hours to make this activity more enjoyable rather than frustrating for the rest of us who are not as far along in the hobby. You know who you are... cheer, gunnyman, rbautch, PortlandPaw, Steelersfan, and too many others to name. One final thought -- this isn't at all like hacking XP to turn it into XP-Pro because DirecTV doesn't offer the services that we can create by hacking a Series 2 DTV, while on the other hand you can buy XP-Pro.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> after all it is a Linux box so they know who has a hacked box and who doesn't when the call home occurs.


Anyone that has a hacked Tivo isn't going to let it call home (at least not the DTV models).


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

To be quite honest, I'd really prefer to just buy a hdd with all the hacks installed so all I have to do is plug and play. I work out of town and I'm gone a LOT, so for my times sake it would be much easier. On the other hand I enjoy tinkering with things and I'm like a pitt bull once I get started. For my sanity and my families sake, I'd like to get it over with as painless as possible. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Anyone that has a hacked Tivo isn't going to let it call home (at least not the DTV models).


Unfortunately, we Standalone users don't have that luxury; we need our guide data.  Seems as long as you're paying your dues and not stealing service, tivo leaves well enough alone. That's good enough for me!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

hmmmm, anybody else notice that the ebay sellers name is ROGERjag??


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

RiP-HS- said:


> To be quite honest, I'd really prefer to just buy a hdd with all the hacks installed so all I have to do is plug and play. I work out of town and I'm gone a LOT, so for my times sake it would be much easier. On the other hand I enjoy tinkering with things and I'm like a pitt bull once I get started. For my sanity and my families sake, I'd like to get it over with as painless as possible.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


Zipper (once the discs are burned) adds maybe 20 minutes to the process.
If you buy a Drop in hacked HD you will be screwed when things go wrong or need adjusting because you have no idea what is on your tivo or how to adjust it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> hmmmm, anybody else notice that the ebay sellers name is ROGERjag??


I called that in post 26.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

FYI you don't need to buy the Instacake CD if you want to use the Tivo Zipper. Assuming you've got a working series 2 DirecTivo running version 6.2 software, then all you need is the $5 PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 with Enhancements CD. This is clearly explained at Tivo Zipper


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I was looking through the auctions on ebay the other day and ran across one for a hacked HDTivo. The guy had used the PtvUpgrade software for installing the hacks. He had made a statement that the hacks were all legal so I thought I'd send him a message and let him know the real skinny. We bantered back and forth a few times but once he understood that he was distributing copyrighted software he took the auction down of his own volition. I thought that was a pretty decent thing for him to do and offered him a few tips as to how he could prepare his Tivo for resale.

I've contacted some of the other sellers on ebay in the past and usually got an "Up yours" for my troubles. I really have a gripe with digital-recorder as I do not believe he is a licensed distributor such as Weaknees and PtvUpgrade, yet he's been around for some time now. I'm really surprised the authors haven't shut him down by now.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

MungoJerrie said:


> Unfortunately, we Standalone users don't have that luxury; we need our guide data.  Seems as long as you're paying your dues and not stealing service, tivo leaves well enough alone. That's good enough for me!


For the most part, Tivo doesn't care about hacking per se -- and a long time ago, they actually encouraged it. (Extraction is another story, of course.) However, Tivo certainly does have non-GPL code to which they control distribution, and they've granted PTVUpgrade a license to sell InstantCake.

This is simple and straightforward, and unless rogerasdf is a troll or a moron, should have ended the debate about selling Tivo images.

I will leave it as an exercise to the reader to determine which of the above rogerasdf might be.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

in other news. The auction linked in the OP in this thread has been ended. Stay tuned to see if Roger pops up again.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

kewashi said:


> I can't resist to add my perspective. We all have to remember that for most of us Tivo hacking is a hobby undertaken by trailblazers who serve an important underground marketing function for the companies in question.


That is the big picture. The smaller picture is A: The legality of selling hacks. B: The legality of selling images or pre-imaged drives. We have determined that only a small a handful of vendors are legally licensed to sell hacks/images.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

ForrestB said:


> FYI you don't need to buy the Instacake CD if you want to use the Tivo Zipper. Assuming you've got a working series 2 DirecTivo running version 6.2 software, then all you need is the $5 PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 with Enhancements CD. This is clearly explained at Tivo Zipper


Do you mean here:

Step 1 - Obtain a Software Image
We suggest keeping your original hard drive as a backup and starting with a brand new drive. Use a virgin
software image that's included on PTVupgrade's Instantcake CD. It's well worth it to have an image you
know is good, and is specifically meant for your model Tivo. Click here to download a 6.2 image for
standard definition DirecTivos, or here to download a 3.1.5f image for high definition DirecTivos like the
HR10-250.

or Here:

The second component is an LBA48 Boot CD iso from PTVupgrade, which can be downloaded for $5 here.
Copy this iso to the subdirectory called "zipper_tools", that was created on your PC when you unzipped the
Zipper scripts.

I want to upgrade the hdd to a larger size, then apply the hacks - so can I use the image from the orginal hdd to add to the new then apply the hacks? So far, it's all about as clear as mud. If I were to just install the mods on the hdd in the unit, that appears to be pretty cut and dry, but to add the image and mods to a new hdd seems to be a bit different. Either way (No offense to Gunny(Semper Fi) I don't see where it's clearly explained. Maybe I overlooked it - since I don't have the unit or a new hdd on hand at the moment, I'll admit I quickly read the document.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

By the way, about a week ago I purchased a stand alone tivo tcd24008a and I was looking at the system screen and it says it's running software version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140. Will it have to be downgraded to 6.2 to do anything with it?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

7.3 is the lastest for the SAs. 6.2 is for S2 Dtivos.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> 7.3 is the lastest for the SAs. 6.2 is for S2 Dtivos.


Thanks


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

RIP-HS:
You want to use the second option - the $5 CD. Use MFSTools 2 CD and run mfsbackup to backup your 6.2 image on your current hard drive. Then use mfsrestore to restore the image to your new, larger hard drive. Use mfsadd to use all the space on your new hard drive. Install the new drive in your Tivo and make sure it's working OK and force a daily call. Then put the new hard drive in your PC and run the Tivo Zipper. You should thoroughly read the Tivo Zipper and Tivo Zipper Wiki site for more info.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

ForrestB said:


> RIP-HS:
> You want to use the second option - the $5 CD. Use MFSTools 2 CD and run mfsbackup to backup your 6.2 image on your current hard drive. Then use mfsrestore to restore the image to your new, larger hard drive. Use mfsadd to use all the space on your new hard drive. Install the new drive in your Tivo and make sure it's working OK and force a daily call. Then put the new hard drive in your PC and run the Tivo Zipper. You should thoroughly read the Tivo Zipper and Tivo Zipper Wiki site for more info.


Now it makes sense! I didn't see anything about MFSTools 2 on the Zipper site.
I feel more confident about this project now. I'll have the new dtivo in a few days and I'll get this all started and let you all know how it turns out..
Of course I'll read more into it once I get ready to get started.

Thanks!


----------



## kewashi (Mar 11, 2006)

RiP-HS- said:


> By the way, about a week ago I purchased a stand alone tivo tcd24008a and I was looking at the system screen and it says it's running software version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140. Will it have to be downgraded to 6.2 to do anything with it?


Version 6.2 refers to DirecTivo units while you have a standalone system (hopefully you don't have DTV service in your home). Note that standalones come with many of the hacking features available as a Tivo supported capability these days so if you are using a standalone there isn't much motive to do hacking other than big size or for the fun of it.

On your other question, I had the same confusion when I was starting and what helped me was to understand how to transfer my existing image onto a bigger hard disk without any consideration of hacking first. The original Hinsdale howto found at http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/ has a very detailed explanation of how to do this.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

kewashi,

Thanks for your reply! I do have direct tv. My plan was to put a receiver and tivo in my computer room. After buying the stand alone tivo I decided it would be easier (and cheaper) to just get a direct tv tivo - so I did. 

I have a series 1 (SAT-60) in the living room and I'm sure once this one gets it's mods it'll go in the living room and the series one will come in here.

Thanks for the link to the upgrade page, I'll read it before I start the upgrade.

Have a good one!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The Tivo Zipper requires a series 2 DirecTivo. Here's the complete list of Tivo's the Zipper is compatable with:

Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R
Phillips HR10-250 (except 6.3)

Does not work on the R10


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea, this is the one I got

SD-DVR40
Was going to get the SD-DVR120 but decided if I was going to upgrade it anyway, I might as well get the cheaper one.


----------



## kewashi (Mar 11, 2006)

RiP-HS- said:


> Yea, this is the one I got
> 
> SD-DVR40
> Was going to get the SD-DVR120 but decided if I was going to upgrade it anyway, I might as well get the cheaper one.


Smart move RIP --- I did the same thing. As you can see on my signature line, I have the exact same system -- a SDDRV40 and it worked like a charm. I think you will be happy with this system. One mistake I made was I bought a noisy hard disk. In hindsight I wish I would have done a little more research and gotten a quiter one. As it is I hear mine seeking all the time in my office... not a problem if you have your tivo in a family room with lots of background noise, but in my case I have it in my thinking office and it drives me nuts. Good luck bud.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

My upgraded drive was loud as well, but it came with a utility CD that I could use to set it to Quiet mode. Made a huge difference.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

wow that dude is charging a fortune for a hacked tivo!! 
if i was rbautch, gunny and portland paw, id be asking for my share of the cash


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

rbautch and gunny deserve a far larger share than I!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

actually
I'm not deserving of anything. Now if we could charge for tech support I'd be rich.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> actually
> I'm not deserving of anything....


  
Damn, Gunny missed his "self esteem" group meeting again this week.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

rogerasdf said:


> I remember that all images were pulled off the INTERNET about a year ago or so but PTV is selling them.


*NOT TRUE!* 

You are posting very bad information! You should pay attention.

The images that are not available are illegal, because they are MODIFIED IMAGES and/or UNAPPROVED IMAGES.

PTVUpgrade sells UNMODIFIED and APPROVED IMAGES.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

roger has been busted as the ebayer referenced in the OP.
He got a bit defensive, then pulled his auctions and went away, but he WILL be back I am sure on Ebay anyway.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> roger has been busted as the ebayer referenced in the OP.
> He got a bit defensive, then pulled his auctions and went away, but he WILL be back I am sure on Ebay anyway.


Well, I hate to have got anyone in trouble, but if it's deserving... What can I say!

What HDD would yall recommend? How does one judge the noise level of a hdd? I saw a Hatachi 500gb for $129 and the specs looked OK - But i figure you get what you pay for.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> actually
> I'm not deserving of anything. Now if we could charge for tech support I'd be rich.


and I'd be broke


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> *NOT TRUE!*
> 
> You are posting very bad information! You should pay attention.
> 
> The images that are not available are illegal, because they are MODIFIED IMAGES and/or UNAPPROVED IMAGES.


Incorrect. Tivo asked all the folks hosting unmodified images to take them down. PTV is the only vendor allowed to distribute unmodified images. Modified images are now, and have always been illegal to re-distribute.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

JJBliss said:


> Incorrect. Tivo asked all the folks hosting unmodified images to take them down. PTV is the only vendor allowed to distribute unmodified images. Modified images are now, and have always been illegal to re-distribute.


  
Looks to me that that is pretty much what tbeckner said. He had enough "ands" and "and/ors" in there that it doesn't disagree with what you are saying.  
The way I read it if Tivo asked the other folks to "take them down" then they must not have been "approved images" as tbeckner said. He didn't say that PTV was distributing modified images. But unmodified approved images, as opposed to anybody else who may be distributing an unmodified unapproved image.


----------

